# Question/help with 8n hydraulics



## 8nford (Jul 5, 2015)

I was moving some dirt and hooked a tree root. When I backed up and lifted the box blade I heard a pop and the blade and lift fell and hydraulics quit working! Opened inspection cover and pulled the top cover under seat. I found the lift piston had blow out the back of the cylinder and the piston and pieces of the cylinder we're laying inside housing. My question is what could have caused this and what all should I take out to inspect,replace, and rebuild while I'm doing this repair?


----------

